# Flood Tides in SC



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Beautiful pictures. I'm ready to get out there.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Looks like Paradise....very cool.

Who was flying the drone...both guys hands are busy fishing?


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

There is NOTHING like Reds in the grass !!! You fellas are in flood tide PARADISE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Living Water (Mar 16, 2016)

Net 30 said:


> Looks like Paradise....very cool.
> 
> Who was flying the drone...both guys hands are busy fishing?


A buddy was flying it from the boat. Editing helps


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks for sharing! I was down in the Keys and missed those tides here, but I'm hoping to get up on some big tides soon.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Just darn... I can't get to NC coast till July. Hope the moon gives me some high water


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

That's beautiful, I gotta do that someday.


----------

